

What Happens When We Actually Catch Edward Snowden? - koops
http://www.lawfareblog.com/2013/07/what-happens-when-we-actually-catch-edward-snowden/

======
mark_l_watson
A well thought out article. Maybe the best I have read on this subject. +1

